# Proper way to apply thermal paste



## jasper1605 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I tried searching the threads for this but didn't find any guide (within the first 5 minutes at least  )

I've seen and heard about a million different ways to apply thermal paste.  Is there a right/wrong way to do it?  What have you found is the most effective way?

I'd try googling this but that's where I got all of my ???'s from in the first place lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2010)

whatever works best and easiest for you. There are tons of methods, and I have tried many many many of them. While some are better suited for specific cooler bases (HDT) in the end its at most a degree or two and a bunch of trial and error.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

I believe this is what you may have been looking for: 

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...ask=view&id=170&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=0


----------



## BlackMagic (Oct 23, 2010)

I just apply a few bb size dabs on the cpu and sread the stuff out evenly with an piece of plastic...looks like a thin credit card. Works the nuts for me.

водка! водка! Борис Ельцин​!! 
vodka! vodka! Boris Eltsyn!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 24, 2010)

Logically you think whats the beast way to put thermal paste.

I always have recommended, the bb drop strait on the processor, not the heatsink. 

Then when putting the heatsink on, make sure you have force, quickly, press the heatsink down on the processor in a quick twitch. 

Now, clip the heatsink in some how, any how, 

the main thing is, when you first put the heatsink on the processor, you never want to lift it after that, because that makes tunnels for air to get into to raise the temp.

1. place bb of thermal as5 on processor.
2. get ready to place heatsink, have firm grip.
3. firmly quick put the heatsink down, full pressure
4. while holding pressure with your hand, slowly turn the heatsink 45-80 degree's side to side
5. bolt that sucker in while keeping full force to keep the heatsink from lifting.

That litterally, should give you the best temps possible.

Technically if done perfectly, no air, or pockets should be there, perfect seal, perfect contact!


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2010)

CPU/GPU's with an IHS. I put a blob in the middle.. don't think twice about it.

CPU/GPU's without an IHS. I spread a thin layer on it.

It isn't rocket science and very hard to fail at.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> CPU/GPU's with an IHS. I put a blob in the middle.. don't think twice about it.
> 
> CPU/GPU's without an IHS. I spread a thin layer on it.
> 
> It isn't rocket science and very hard to fail at.



I put a blob of MX-2 (non-conductive) whether or not it has an IHS, I just use less when there isn't.


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2010)

I just put a blob on the cpu/gpu/whatever and let the heatsink's pressure work it out. If it's an HDT cooler, make thin lines across the length of the heatpipes and let the pressure work it out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

to keep it simple. let the heatsink spead the TIM. dont take a pastic bag and put it around your finger to spread it.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> to keep it simple. let the heatsink spead the TIM. dont take a pastic bag and put it around your finger to spread it.



if someone ever did that, make them slap themselfs.

Someone obviously realizes a card, or even surface from plastic does the job perfectly. I would never think of doing that


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> if someone ever did that, make them slap themselfs.
> 
> Someone obviously realizes a card, or even surface from plastic does the job perfectly. I would never think of doing that



It's a common method and it happens a lot.


----------



## genta3d (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> I just apply a few bb size dabs on the cpu and sread the stuff out evenly with an piece of plastic...looks like a thin credit card. Works the nuts for me.



I do like this, very thin. And put another at the midle. With pressure from heat sink and heat from CPU when hot, bb in the midle would fill up any hole remaining. Well thats just my theory.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2010)

what ya gotta do is squirt the paste on the wall and then throw the CPU into it, gets the best spread.



tons of methods, most work with barely any difference.

credit card and plastic bag work, but are wasteful - tons of paste sticks to them.


blob + squish method wastes the least amount and works fine with todays heatspreaders, so why not?


remember that the main reason for the precision of the early methods was due to conductive paste hitting things it shouldnt, which is not a concern these days.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 24, 2010)

1. Make sure the suface of the heatsink and CPU/GPU are squeaky clean.

2. Make sure you know which way is up on the heatsink (dont put it on and realize 
you have to rotate it 180 degrees to the left)

2. I would put a small or med chocolate chip sized amount on the center of the CPU
and put the heatsink on with not too much pressure, if you put uneven 
pressure you will force thermal paste out the side that has less pressure. 
That is why I use little pressure when mounting the heatsink. 

3. When you screw it on or clamp it on I would suggest using a cross pattern when 
tightening/fastening . When tightening screws remember to tighten each screw 
in small increments moving from screw to screw several times till they all get tight 
or the thermal paste wont spread evenly. 

You should be good its not too hard. 

Something similar to this ratio. That might even be much or borderline.
Remember that when you apply the heatsink it will smash the thermal paste 
almost paper thin and whatever is extra will seep out the sides. So be
a little careful when making your chocolate chip.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 24, 2010)

buy this





came with




Cooler Master TIM it comes with an applicator for all type of sockets and a card. works like a charm.
Cost around 4$


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 24, 2010)

This thread is hysterical.  (Not that I don't appreciate everyones contributions.)

It's goop.  You put it on the bloody CPU/thing-that-gets-hot and you squish it, spread it, rub your finger in it, stick it up your nose, rub your genitals in it, WHATEVER.  (Though I don't recommend rubbing your genitals in it because it's not a very good lubricant, not that I've tried; but when I did try it it didn't work well and now I have cancer.)

I think erocker summed it up best:


erocker said:


> It isn't rocket science and very hard to fail at.


----------



## raidsoft (Nov 12, 2010)

While just applying it may not be the hardest thing in the world, applying it in the most optimal way isn't quite that easy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyXLu1Ms-q4 <- That shows pretty clearly how it spreads, imo the best proof as to why you should NOT be using the spread method..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

raidsoft said:


> While just applying it may not be the hardest thing in the world, applying it in the most optimal way isn't quite that easy...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyXLu1Ms-q4 <- That shows pretty clearly how it spreads, imo the best proof as to why you should NOT be using the spread method..



whyever not?

screenshotting the video itself, the red square is what i added showing where the core is under the heatspreader.







thats all the paste you need for good thermal contact - it is NOT neccesary to have 100%, even coverage - all you need is coverage over and directly next to the core itself. (personally, i'd have a bit more than that - but not much more, and not reaching the corners.)

you dont get air bubbles as a problem with smaller coverage areas.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

I spread mine out thin but consistent and it works perfect


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I spread mine out thin but consistent and it works perfect



my logic is that once you cover it entirely you make an air tight seal, thus leaving nowhere for air to go. bubbles can form.

if you leave the very edges and corners clean, as the blob spreads out it has somewhere to either compress to, or bleed out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my logic is that once you cover it entirely you make an air tight seal, thus leaving nowhere for air to go. bubbles can form.
> 
> if you leave the very edges and corners clean, as the blob spreads out it has somewhere to either compress to, or bleed out.



hmm i will have to try this


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm i will have to try this



it cant make temps any better than a perfectly applied thermal paste from any other method, but it reduces the chance of worst case - air bubbles.

also, no air tight seal means no risk of pulling the CPU clean out of the socket with the heatsink, which is very gay.


----------



## raidsoft (Nov 12, 2010)

Spreading it out makes it VERY likely that air bubbles will form, as shown by the video since air gets trapped when you lower the heatsink. Yes I know very well that the core is actually not the entire thing, I personally use the technique that they officially recommend for arctic silver 5 http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/int/vl/intel_app_method_vertical_line_v1.1.pdf including Tinting the heatsink.

The guide also shows the i7 processor (that's what I got) without the heatspreader, clearly showing where the core is, I think the reason they recommend the line method and not dot is because arctic silver 5 doesn't spread as well as other compounds.

Here's the core placement on the i7:





I can tell you that after reapplying my thermal paste from using dot method (not sure if I used too little or too much then) to using the line method including tinting the heatsink, my CPU temps dropped Quite a few degrees, meaning my first application was much less than optimal.

*Now don't get me wrong, I am NOT suggesting everyone starts using the line method (only if you have a wide core and a hard to spread compound like arctic silver 5)*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah it definitely varies a bit, wont be the same for everyone.

as you showed with that image, the i7 core is a bit rectangular - so a line will of course, cover more of it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 12, 2010)

ar AMD phenomnoms square?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> ar AMD phenomnoms square?



phenomnomnoms are








image taken from XS, its a thuban x6.

so yeah - large, not square... but again, still doesnt reach the edges.


----------

